# Network Adapter problem on Lenovo G570 lappy



## anilkhubchandan (Oct 7, 2012)

Lenovo G570 Laptop
Recent onset problem - Network adapter not working.

Under expanded devmgmt.com, I obtained the 3 following items:
Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
No yellow exclamation marks against any items.

I pressed Fn F5 to reconfirm that wireless is enabled and on.
After this I checked near bottom right of screen & it shows multiple wireless networks. 
But it cannot connect to any network.
Would appreciate your help on this problem


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unless the "multiple wireless networks" are open, you need the correct login information for access. 

Have you confirmed the network configuration and login information?


----------

